# Fd.243 ?



## MASTERFRITH (Aug 14, 2008)

Can anybody tell me the name of FD.243 ?was around in the 1960's same type of vessel as the Yukon Star,Yukon Fisher.I know the Yukon Star became Athabasca FD.242 and the Yukon Fisher became Matanusca D.523 so if anybody as got any 60's Olsens could they check.Their is a photo of her on Trawler photos posted by clione.
thanks Tony.


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

*Fd 243*

She was the Matanuska in the late 1960's before being sold on to Ireland. Built as Yukon Fisher BCK 107
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## MASTERFRITH (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks Douglas,another mistery cleared up.
Tony.


----------



## wully farquhar (Aug 4, 2005)

Did the Yukon Star not end up as Our Van Clare GY 288


----------



## MASTERFRITH (Aug 14, 2008)

Thats right wully,she sailed out of Fleetwood and was later scrapped on the marsh at the back of Fleetwood docks.


----------

